# $299 for 3-year service? where's lifetime?



## mikenalin (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess I've been away awhile. I purchased a Tivo Series 2 several years ago with lifetime service and haven't checked back with Tivo until now. I've been happy as can be with my Series 2 (save my desire for dual tuners). I heard about the Tivo HD and wanted to get another box to get HD and dual tuners to add to my Series 2 box. But there isn't a service contract that is reasonable priced. I can't afford any of them. I expected to just get another lifetime, but getting only three years is insane.

Real drag. I can't believe how much they've jacked the price up. The only thing I get from the service is my daily guide update. I got a phone line, don't use any of the other stuff. Man, the future is going to be tough when my Series 2 dies.

I sure wish they still had lifetime.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

You get the service from the service.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

> I heard about the Tivo HD and wanted to get another box to get HD and dual tuners to add to my Series 2 box. But there isn't a service contract that is reasonable priced. I can't afford any of them. I expected to just get another lifetime, but getting only three years is insane.


You can get the MSD on the new TiVo HD box as long as you have your lifetimed Series 2 TiVo. The monthly cost if you commit to 3 years of service is $6.98, given that the old lifetime used to cost $299 it will take 43 months before monthly with MSD costs you more that lifetime would have.

Good Luck,


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I transfered my lifetime service from my S2 to my S3 and haven't looked back.

Dual tuners and HD, can't get much better than that.


phox


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

I should have bought the $299 lifetime when I had the chance. Not that I use my TiVo much (modded Xbox running Xbox Media Center + BitTorrent does most of my work for me), but I figured paying $6.95/month was good enough.

I wonder if I'd be able to transfer my $6.95/month (no contract) service + box to someone else? Kinda like those people who sell their lifetime subs.

I understand why TiVo got rid of the $299 lifetime, but in reality, I will not purchase another TiVo (HD or not) given the prices they want for service. :down:


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

HotStuff2 said:


> I wonder if I'd be able to transfer my $6.95/month (no contract) service + box to someone else? Kinda like those people who sell their lifetime subs.


No, lifetime service stays with the box. Ownership can be transferred to another person.

All other service contracts stay with the account. They can be moved from box to box on the same account, but the ownership cannot be transferred to another person.


----------

